# My New Website - TulipFaith.com



## fredtgreco (Nov 18, 2004)

All PuritanBoarders,

I have just put the first draft of my new website up. It can be found at:

http://tulipfaith.com

Please have a look and give me any feedback as to what you would like to see or find helpful. Obviously it will have my own "twist" to it, and I don't want to duplicate what Matt or Scott are doing (spread the work around!)

Also, good links would be appreciated.


----------



## JWJ (Nov 18, 2004)

Fred,

Wow! Help me out here. I tried to access your site at work and I was blocked due to "Lingerie, Swimsuits." Sounds like a good site 

Jim

[Edited on 11-18-2004 by JWJ]


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 18, 2004)

Looks promising. I have always preferred a white background. It allows for so many different graphic effects. It's easy on the eye. I couldn't find the swimsuits though. Jim, I think you misclicked on your favorites link.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 18, 2004)

Looks good Fred! I bookmarked it.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 18, 2004)

Its like owning a bit of property all over the world! Fun eh?
It will be nice to see it progress over time...


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 18, 2004)

Fred,
Can I link this site to my blog?


----------



## blhowes (Nov 18, 2004)

Will the Audio Files link contain any sermons that you've preached? I hope so.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Finn McCool_
> Fred,
> Can I link this site to my blog?



Sure.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Will the Audio Files link contain any sermons that you've preached? I hope so.



The main purpose for that is to distribute class lectures to fellow students. I would like however, to get some sermons online.

Does anyone know what is the smallest, tolerable listening audio file properties?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 18, 2004)

www.Fredweb.com:banana:

[Edited on 11-18-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 18, 2004)

Looks great Fred. I should tell you, though, that the top three links on the left ("The Vanilla Westminsterian," "Greco Family Page," "Photo Album") are not working.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> Looks great Fred. I should tell you, though, that the top three links on the left ("The Vanilla Westminsterian," "Greco Family Page," "Photo Album") are not working.



Yes. It is a work in process. It will roll out. I probably need a "What's New" section.

I'm also looking for feedback on what would be good to have there.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> The main purpose for that is to distribute class lectures to fellow students.



That's cool. Are they going to be audio files?

[Edited on 18-11-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Nov 18, 2004)

Fred did you ever know a Ted Wenger? He is now the RUF minister at the UofA.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> Fred did you ever know a Ted Wenger? He is now the RUF minister at the UofA.



I think so. I might have talked with him by phone. Where was he before then?


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Nov 19, 2004)

He is a graduate from RTS-Jackson


----------



## VanVos (Nov 19, 2004)

Looks good Fred I particularly like what you said:



> As I tell my friends, "if you want to know what I think about a theological issue, take a look at what the Confession says." Plain is good. I like plain.





[Edited on 20-11-2004 by VanVos]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 20, 2004)

I had never heard "vanilla" used in that way before, so I had to look it up in the dictionary to see what it meant as an adjective. I already know that from now on, every single time I see or hear anything vanilla-flavored mentioned, I'll automatically think of the Westminster Confession, since it was the first thing with which I heard it used that way!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VanVos_
> Looks good Fred I particularly like what you said:
> 
> 
> ...





I'm partial to French (Huguenot) vanilla ice cream and theology and prefer both without nuts.


----------

